
Large Scale Payments Systems and Ruby on Rails - hepha1979
https://medium.com/airbnb-engineering/large-scale-payments-systems-and-ruby-on-rails-bfe5b89f6f4
======
cdnsteve
I love reading about issues and solutions to problems. After getting part way
through the article I started wondering if the real problem at hand is simply
the Active Record pattern. It feels like the solution here was to use a Data
Mapper pattern, described as a shim, to add a layer between business logic
being enforced and strait up database calls.

I can understand the need to stay in the same stack, I think this solution
clever. I'm curious is there a different ORM that would be better suited than
Active Record for this or the idea of making this a separate micro-service
where you're free to use a different stack? Payments feels like a well defined
area that could be broken out.

~~~
mweksler
I think you are right on - staying in the same stack was, at the time this
blog post was written (Feb 2015) a more pressing need, which pushed us to try
and bend the ActiveRecord pattern to be used for payments.

As our team grew and we no longer had the strong requirement of staying in the
same stack, we did indeed started to break out the payments code into a micro-
service, written in java (java8, dropwizard, jooq, mysql).

